# Can someone tell me about the snow blower I just bought?



## Jdam00 (Sep 19, 2014)

View attachment 19545


Hey so I bought this for $100 from a family friend. We aren't sure who makes it. It runs great, properly stored in the summers, oil changed regularly, etc. can anyone tell me a little about it? How to properly maintain it? $100 a good deal?


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

That looks like a Roper with a Tecumseh engine, I'd assume that it's around 8hp by the size of the auger. If it runs good now, just keep good gas in it and change the oil every spring and you should be good for a while.

You may also want to check the belts the first time you have a good amount of snow to use it in. If the throwing distance isn't all that good, it may need new belts.

Also, the chute looks like the ones on the older Toro 826 models so maybe that's who was making them for Roper at the time?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE bucket on that does not match any TORO I have ever seen in my 4 decades of life. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it runs reliably, in decent shape, then I'd say $100 is a fair price. 

Also, there should be data tag/plate somewhere on the back plate of the tractor section. This will be handy to have in case you need parts.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

If you google roper 26" snowblower you'll find a video with a unit similar to yours


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Resembles an 80s vintage John Deere built unit.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

speaking of which, how much would you pay for a good working 826 like the one above, everything works, and is in good condition.. is $250 a good price? It's a Deere built model, late 80s. (before they outsourced to Murray and Ariens)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ryan said:


> speaking of which, how much would you pay for a good working 826 like the one above, everything works, and is in good condition.. is $250 a good price? It's a Deere built model, late 80s. (before they outsourced to Murray and Ariens)


Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would say, that it would be at the high end of the price point. You may find the person that is green at heart and that may steer them to a purchase at that price.


----------



## Jdam00 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for the info on the roper. We have a problem with it an I may not be buying it. 

Gas is leaking out of the cover of the carburetor. I removed the cover and found a small gasket. Wiped the gasket clean, placed it back in its spot and reassembled it and it stopped leaking. At least for now. Is this a gasket problem or is there something more serious going on? How would you recommend going forward with this issue? 

The guy I bought it from is a real stand up guy. I haven't picked it up yet, he called me the other day and informed me of the leak and said if/whenever I want my money back if fine by him. Also he said if I do take it, now that it "seems" fixed, and it falls apart, he will happily return the money.

Sorry Ryan I don't know much about snow blowers to give you a solid answer. I did see that John Deere when I googled trying to find out who makes mine and did think it is similar. I would guess that a John Deere is probably a better machine than mine, and during the search for snowblowers $250 seems about right, maybe a little high, for a machine like that.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Your talking about about a under $20 repair, with what you have stated and I guestimatimating.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

There are lots of parts for tecumseh motors. I Roper sourced Deere to make the blowers then parts should be available. If it's running and not smoking, it should not take much to make it tip top.


----------

